# Not a golden-but forever loved...



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so deeply sorry for your Sister's loss of her beautiful, sweet Lacey. It is so incredibly sad, and your Sister has been through so much with her own diagnosis of breast cancer. Sending many thoughts and prayers for her to continue to have strength and peace, and feel Lacey's presence...as I know she is very much still with her, watching over her at the bridge.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

RIP Lacey. I'm sending up prayers for your sister.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sending healing thoughts for your sister in the loss of her Lacey and the recovery of her cancer. I hope she will be able to open her heart to another dog in the future. It could help with her recovery.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am sorry to hear this sad news. Why don't you invite her to join the forum ?? Give her a big hug from me please.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. Breed doesn't matter when it comes to love. My first loves were English Setters and Irish Setters and I hav loved every once as much as I have loved my goldens.

I am married, but my husband is a cross country trucker gone 2-3 weeks at a time, only home 2-3 days as a rule, then back out. Our kids are grown and gone. I have developed vision problems that prevent me from driving, so I am here with Honey, our adopted golden mix and we are so close so I totally understand how you sister felt about her precious girl. Perhaps she nees another one tokeep her busy. I hav always gotten another dog as soon as I could, just can't seem to get along with a dog to care for.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read this. It's always hard to lose a loved one, but I'm sure it's especially hard when you yourself are already struggling. I hope your sister can turn to her family and friends for the support and love that Lacey may have been giving her until now. I'm sorry.


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh what a dreadfully sad story. I too hope your sister can find comfort elsewhere. Please let her know about the positive thoughts that will be coming from members of this forum. Sorry.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers coming from CT for your sister and for sweet Lacey ..


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I know how special those houndies are. I'm so very sad for your family.


----------



## twofastdogs (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks everybody, I can't seem to stop crying...

About another dog, I certainly think she needs one too. She did ask about when my litter will be ready. Our girl is coming home the first week of Jan., so maybe...

She also said she could never get another greyhound. I felt the same way after my Patch, who was the reason she got Lacey. She did go to chemo today, because Lacey would want her too, she said. Poor baby. My heart breaks for her.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sympathies to your sister...those greys have a way of weaving themselves into your heart.
Run fast Lacey-girl...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry your sister lost Lacey - especially at this stressful time.

I hope and pray she finds some peace and tell to please keep taking care of herself.

It doesn't matter what they are - they live in your heart and the loss is so very hard to bear.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. My sympathy to your sister.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Please pass on my condolences to your sister. It doesn't matter that Lacey was not a golden, she was loved by her family just the same. RIP Lacey and run free at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers go out tonight to your sister, I pray that she finds comfort among family and friends and will consider getting another furbaby to help her through what surely is a scary time.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

RIP Lacey. We are sending up prayers for your sister!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Sending big hugs to you and your sister.

So much love

Vic and Buddy :--heart::heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so sorry for your sister's loss

Sleep softly Lacey


----------

